# Early 60's higgins



## militarymonark (Oct 3, 2010)

So I picked up a early 60's lightweight with some major character. Thanks easywind im going to have a blast with this bike. Put this what looks like a gator skin seat, I did the single speed conversion but with a rear drum brake, put 27 inch wheels on it and flipped the handle bars around. I was amazed by the chrome since it was all really rusty but it came out a lot better than I thought. I love the rack but I have no idea what I might put in the compartments. I know I prob spent 12 hours on this thing. I need to do more work on the slightly bent crank sprocket and im thinking about lacing up the rear drum brake hub on the original 26 in wheels


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## SailorMac (Oct 3, 2010)

Very cool.  Haven't seen this type of Higgins before. Nice rack.


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 3, 2010)

apparently this bike is made in austria and Ted williams before he put his name on sears bikes made sure that his name was on quality bikes being a cyclist himself. I was really surprised of the quality while taking it apart.


----------



## JOEL (Oct 5, 2010)

That one looks to be late 50s. I believe the rack is shown in the literature for 1956-7.


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 5, 2010)

ooo do you have scans of that lit I would love to have it


----------

